# ***Official MMAForum Top 10 Rankings*** Post UFC 82



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Editorial Note from kds13:* I apologize for getting these up so late. Midterms have kicked my ass, but I just finished my last one and came straight to the computer to throw this up. I appreciate everyone's patience. Also, BIG UPS to *Biowza* and *Plazzman*...these dudes did the heavy lifting and tabulated all the votes. Rep 'em if you can. They deserve it :thumbsup:

----------------------


So here's the deal. We had paid members rank their Top 10 in each Division, HW to LW. With a set scoring system, we compiled their Rankings and gave them a point value. The fighter with the highest point total became the #1 fighter and so on. The number in parenthesis next to each fighter is the # of Points they received.

Here's the scoring system:


> 1st place vote: 10 points
> 2nd place vote: 9 points
> 3rd place vote: 8 points
> 4th place vote: 7 points
> ...


So, without further ado...

*Here are MMA Forum's Official Top 10*
*POST UFC 82*



*Heavyweight*











1. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (244)
2. Fedor Emelianenko (227)
3. Tim Sylvia (172)
4. Andrei Arlovski (153)
5. Randy Couture (137)
6. Fabricio Werdum (131)
7. Josh Barnett (122)
8. Gabriel Gonzaga (69)
9. Heath Herring (38)
10. Cheick Kongo (26)

Others Recieving Votes: Aleksander Emelianenko (22), Mirko Cro Cop (16), Brandon Vera (7), Frank Mir (6).

*Notes:* 
- Barnett dropped 2 spots to #7 after a win. 
- Nogueira distanced himself from Fedor, gaining 9 points on the Russian.


*Light Heavyweight*










1. Quinton Jackson (240)
2. Forrest Griffin (179)
3. Mauricio Rua (174)
4. Lyoto Machida (172) TIE
4. Chuck Liddell (172) TIE
6. Keith Jardine (117)
7. Wanderlei Silva (97)
8. Sokoudjou (44)
9. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira (34)
10. Dan Henderson (26)

Others Receiving Votes: Ricardo Arona (21), Rashad Evans (19), Thiago Silva (8), Wilson Gouveia (3).

*Notes:*

- Rampage was one of the two unanimous first place vote-getter, Anderson Silva being the other.
- Forrest jumped up 3 spots to #2.

 *Eye Poppers* 
- Keith Jardine was left off 1 ballot.




*Middleweight*










1. Anderson Silva (250)
2. Rich Franklin (181)
3. Dan Henderson (172)
4. Paulo Filho (170)
5. Matt Lindland (110)
6. Robbie Lawler (109)
7. Nate Marquardt (88)
8. Yushin Okami (84)
9. Yoshihiro Akiyama (66)
10. Kazuo Misaki (44) 

Others Receiving Votes: Denis Kang (40), Frank Shamrock (11), Frank Trigg (6), Michael Bisping (3).

*Notes:*

- Anderson Silva got all the first place votes, joining Rampage as a unanimous vote getter.
- Dan Henderson is Ranked at both MW and LHW. 



*Welterweight*










1. Georges St-Pierre (249)
2. Jon Fitch (203)
3. Matt Hughes (186)
4. Matt Serra (164)
5. Karo Parisyan (162)
6. Josh Koscheck (119)
7. Marcus Davis (78)
8. Diego Sanchez (72)
9. Jake Shields (62)
10. Carlos Condit (48)

Other Receiving Votes: Shinya Aoki (5), Thiago Alves (2).

*Notes:*

- Champion Matt Serra received only 1 First Place vote.
- Carlos Condit dropped a spot to 10th.
- Karo and Koscheck swapped places from the last Rankings.

 *Eye Poppers* 
- WW Champ Matt Serra went unranked on two ballots.
- Josh Koscheck was left off one ballot.



*Lightweight*










1. Takanori Gomi (222)
2. BJ Penn (195)
3. Gesias Calvancante (194)
4. Sean Sherk (167)
5. Shinya Aoki (137)
6. Mitsuhiro Ishida (95)
7. Tatsuya Kawajiri (81)
8. Gilbert Melendez (77)
9. Kenny Florian (40)
10. Joe Stevenson (31)

Others Receiving Votes: Frankie Edgar (21), Joachim Hansen (20), Tyson Griffin (12), Hayato Sakurai (11).

*Notes:*

- 24 different LW's got there name's mentioned for Ranking.

 *Eye Poppers* 
- Sherk was left off 1 ballot.






------------------------------------------------------------

A big thanks to all that voted. We had 25 dudes cast ballots this time around. If you are a paid member and didn't get your Rankings in, we'll be updating it after UFC 82. If you aren't a Paid Member and would like to participate...shell out 5 or 10 bucks. :thumbsup:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

For those looking to compare to last rounds rankings, here you go: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/31453-official-mmaforum-top-10-rankings-post-ufc-81-a.html


Again, thanks for the patience and I apologize for taking so long to get these up. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank god people finally saw sense regarding Ishida and Melendez.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

2 quick questions; 25 people voted, Rampage was unanimous, shouldn't he have 250? Also, I thought Rich and Dan tied?

Anywho, really nice to see Noguiera ontop, really deserved it and truly a changing of the guard.

Good stuff kds, never realized how much you do for this thing.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Good work guys. Probably one of the best rankings out there that I've come across. 

I don't agree with every one of them, but then I guess if I did, they would simply be called Davisty69's rankings


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

plazzman said:


> 2 quick questions; 25 people voted, Rampage was unanimous, shouldn't he have 250? Also, I thought Rich and Dan tied?
> 
> Anywho, really nice to see Noguiera ontop, really deserved it and truly a changing of the guard.
> 
> Good stuff kds, never realized how much you do for this thing.


I had already got the LHW Rankings done before the last member voted, so I left his #'s off HW and LHW, but added in his MW, WW, and LW Rankings...thats the reason for 250 in one spot and 240 in another and its also why Rich and Dan didn't tie. I got a pm with someone's rankings in them, redoing the one they had posted...so the numbers are adjusted a little bit from what you had. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh, ok then, sounds fair, very good job with this, if you need me again, let me know.

*Honostly folks, this can easily be the fairest, most accurate and unbiased ranking system anywhere on the internet. *


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

plazzman said:


> *Honostly folks, this can easily be the fairest, most accurate and unbiased ranking system anywhere on the internet. *


Indeed...and the key is a bunch of knowledgeable posters putting their rankings into a system that gives everyone a voice and averages it out to the most agreeable ranking. The more people that rank the fighters, the better the overall rankings become.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah the key is that everyone who voted put up a roster that could be defended. I continue to be amazed at how good the final list turns out despite some lists that were way off what I voted. Excellent work to the voters and thanks again kds. These have been as good a ranking or better than any others I have seen.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I love our rankings


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I sort of laughed when I read this- Barnett dropped 2spots to #7 after a win. Last time he he went from no.6to no. 5 after one year of inactivity but now that he actually fought and won he dropped down to No.7.:laugh: 

But seriously it seems like a good list.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Why are Sylvia and Arlovski ranked higher then Couture?

Other then that, good job on the rankings. :thumb02:


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

blaked said:


> Why are Sylvia and Arlovski ranked higher then Couture?
> 
> Other then that, good job on the rankings. :thumb02:


Some people didn't even rank him due to his "retirement" contract issues. I am guessing that is the reason anyways.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Forrest seems to go crazy in his rankings. If I recall correctly, he was number 3 two rankings ago, then 5, and now 2. During that time I dont think ny of the top 4 or so of the LHW have fought. Very interesting.

But nonetheless, I always look forward to these rankings.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i completly disagree with how high bj penn is ranked, he should be 6-7 at the highest. if he beats sherk i'll have no qualms with him being in the top 3, but until then he simply hasn't done enough to be ranked so highly. the belt shouldnt have much to do with it seeing as serra is ranked 4th (probably the lowest a ufc ww champ has ever been ranked)


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Come to think of it why is Sean Sherk ranked so high? The man only had two fights at lightweight. The same for BJ Penn. He fought in lightweight before but decided to go up to welterweight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You guys are pretty much disagreeing with 25 people since he was consistently ranked between 1st and 4th on almost all ballots.

You guys seem to have alot of opinions about these rankings - which as a I said are pretty much the most accurate around - so the best way you can help is to dish out $5-10 and submit your own.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Its not their fault they have a problem with BJ being ranked no. 2 in the world when he has beaten Jens, an old FW, and Joe Daddy, the no. 10, which realistically, shouldn't put him above JZ, Aoki, Sherk, Kawajiri, Melendez, Ishida........
Hell I don't even think Sherk Should be ranked so high.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Odd how Hendo is below Wanderlei.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Odd how Hendo is below Wanderlei.


I imagine a lot of people didn't even rank Henderson at LHW, I don't think I did.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hendo's an odd case. Like Lindland, you don't know where the hell to rank the guy.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I imagine a lot of people didn't even rank Henderson at LHW, I don't think I did.


I didnt. I dislike ranking guys in two divisions. Ill just put them where their last fight was at.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't think i ranked Hendo at LHW either.

As for BJ and Sherk, BJ gets ranked so high because he's BJ and although hasn't been very active at LW recently, we all know what he is capable of, and all know what he has done at WW. Considering he seems to be in better shape and sharper than ever before today, i think that influences his rank. Same with Sherk. Fighting successfully above your weight seems to help your rank, and so does your body of work. 

Kinda like testing out of some basic classes when you go to college.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I think the reason for Sherk being ranked so high was because he was champion. There were a couple of people who ranked him as low as 8th, but he was mostly 2-4th on alot of people's lists.

An odd case was with Serra, he was either ranked 2nd or 5th. I think this was so that it would be safe, either put him behind the real #1 because hes champ or rank him where everyone believes he should be.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Good job on the rankings fellaz. I'd say about 80% of the rankings are spot on with what I had, which is really awesome when ya think how many people put there votes in.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I think the reason for Sherk being ranked so high was because he was champion. There were a couple of people who ranked him as low as 8th, but he was mostly 2-4th on alot of people's lists.
> 
> An odd case was with Serra, he was either ranked 2nd or 5th. I think this was so that it would be safe, either put him behind the real #1 because hes champ or rank him where everyone believes he should be.


Because people are mad biased and dont want to admit that the golden boy got worked over and their might be someone out there who can not only beat him but do it twice over.

Forrest beats the number one guy and he shoots to number two. Serra beats the number one guy and people are hesistating to even put him in the top 10....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah I don't know about that, I mean clearly GSP has done worlds more than Serra, and all Serra has is that win over him, that doesn't mean he should be clearly ahead of him.

That system is pretty smart actually, he was either ranked 2nd because he's champ, or 5th, where he really belongs.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> That system is pretty smart actually, he was either ranked 2nd because he's champ, or 5th, where he really belongs.


Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

If he beats GSP again, i hope people put him at #1. You cannot rank GSP over him if he loses to him twice in a row, and you cannot rank people over GSP at this point because he's pretty much beaten them all himself.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

why is Fedor #2? he destroyed Nog


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> why is Fedor #2? he destroyed Nog


4 years ago


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> why is Fedor #2? he destroyed Nog


Compare Fedor's last 4 fights to Nog's last 4 fights though...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Why are people arguing over these rankings? They aren't randomly selected, nor are they selected by a few biased people. 

There were 25 members, most of them extremely knowledgable about mma, that gave their respective opinions as to where the fighters ranked. Their particular biases were cancelled out by the majority through averages. 

You can't bitch and complain that your particular bias or (un)reasoned opinion isn't agreed with by everyone.

Like I said on page 1, I don't agree with every one of them. But then these are the forum's rankings, not Davisty69's rankings.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Why are people arguing over these rankings? They aren't randomly selected, nor are they selected by a few biased people.
> 
> There were 25 members, most of them extremely knowledgable about mma, that gave their respective opinions as to where the fighters ranked. Their particular biases were cancelled out by the majority through averages.
> 
> ...


Yes, these rankings make total sense. BJ penn has clearly done more at LW than JZ and deserves to be ranked above him. Clearly the MMA knowledge of 25 paid members of this site is unquestionable.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Yes, these rankings make total sense. BJ penn has clearly done more at LW than JZ and deserves to be ranked above him. Clearly the MMA knowledge of 25 paid members of this site is unquestionable.


Eh, not matter how much some people try to be objective its always going to be a little bit of a popularity contest. I bet alot of the people doing the rankings havnt even seen JZ fight.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well there's an obvious bias tho.....people are pissed at Fedor for not signing w/ the UFC and people love Nog b/c he tapped one of the UFC's most unpopular fighters...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

True^^

But the more people who vote, the more accurate the rankings get, so sign up and give your opinion.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wise said:


> Eh, not matter how much some people try to be objective its always going to be a little bit of a popularity contest. I bet alot of the people doing the rankings havnt even seen JZ fight.


I would agree with this actually. I mean if you have people leaving Jardine off their ballots...I don't know what to say.



Aaronyman said:


> well there's an obvious bias tho.....people are pissed at Fedor for not signing w/ the UFC and people love Nog b/c he tapped one of the UFC's most unpopular fighters...


I think it might have more to do with the fact Fedors biggest win at HW in a long time has been Mark Hut, while Nog has just won two tough fights.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> well there's an obvious bias tho.....people are pissed at Fedor for not signing w/ the UFC and people love Nog b/c he tapped one of the UFC's most unpopular fighters...


No way. Fedor being ranked #2 has nothing to do with any bias.. it's due to the fact that Fedor is not fighting top competition while Nog is. 

Fedor's last 4 opponents: Choi, Lindland, Hunt, Coleman
Nog's last 4 opponents: Sylvia, Herring, Barnett, Werdum


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> well there's an obvious bias tho.....people are pissed at Fedor for not signing w/ the UFC and people love Nog b/c he tapped one of the UFC's most unpopular fighters...


Nog tapped a top 10 HW in his last fight.

When was the last time Fedor even fought a top 10 HW?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Nog tapped a top 10 HW in his last fight.
> 
> When was the last time Fedor even fought a top 10 HW?


if the matches b/w fedor and nog were close....i'd consider that a valid reason to put Nog ahead of fedor....but they weren't close


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> if the matches b/w fedor and nog were close....i'd consider that a valid reason to put Nog ahead of fedor....but they weren't close


When considering the years 2006, 2007, and 2008 why would that matter?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> if the matches b/w fedor and nog were close....i'd consider that a valid reason to put Nog ahead of fedor....but they weren't close


Those were a while ago. In 05-06, did you put Penn ahead of Gomi in the LW rankings because he beat him in 03?


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I just got 2 things about the rankings. 1. How is Shogun higher then Chuck and JArdine when he hasn't fought in a long time and he lost to Griffin?

2. Serra needs to be 2nd in the WW rankings imo. Fitch is overrated and Hughes didn't look to hot vs GSP. You got to give the Champ some respect.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I wouldn't say Fitch is overrated; his resume' speaks for itself.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

You know what i think? I think the non-paying members who are complaining about the rankings need to fork out $5 and contribute after 83.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Flak said:


> You know what i think? I think the non-paying members who are complaining about the rankings need to fork out $5 and contribute after 83.


Nope, I am quite happy to bitch about the rankings others do and not do my part.....


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Damone said:


> I wouldn't say Fitch is overrated; his resume' speaks for itself.


Fitch looked absolutely horrible in his last fight. He has an impressive resume but his fighting doesn't impress me. I think Serra/GSP/Hughes/Kos ( I'm high on him) and maybe Karo could school him.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

The Finisher said:


> Fitch looked absolutely horrible in his last fight. He has an impressive resume but his fighting doesn't impress me. I think Serra/GSP/Hughes/Kos ( I'm high on him) and maybe Karo could school him.


"Absolutely horrible?" Only the Sith deal in absolutes, my young padwon.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> "Absolutely horrible?" Only the Sith deal in absolutes, my young padwon.


So maybe absolutely horrible was a little harsh. He hardly was impressive.I like Chris Wilson and think he could be a good fighter but if your going to be next in line for a title shot you should be able to take him a little more easily. I would love to see what he would do to Matt Hughes.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Guys I want to congratulate you again on making the best rankings on the internet, you are even better then MMA writers check this out:



WAMMA said:


> Heavyweight
> 
> 1 Fedor Emelianenko
> 2 Randy Couture
> ...


Source: http://www.gowamma.com/rankings.asp

I like Rothwell and think he has the potential to be a top ten fighter but he isn't right now, and how is Chuck Liddell #2 at LHW? I also don't think Cro Cop should be in the top ten but besides that I guess they are ok but not as good as your guys rankings:thumb02:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Guys I want to congratulate you again on making the best rankings on the internet, you are even better then MMA writers check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are pretty decent, I only completely disagree wtih 2 things. 1. Rothwell is not a top 10 heavyweight until he actually fights someone whose top 10 2. BJ Penn is NOT the number one LW until he too actually beats someone in the top 10.
Otherwise those are pretty good.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Those are pretty decent, I only completely disagree wtih 2 things. 1. Rothwell is not a top 10 heavyweight until he actually fights someone whose top 10 2. BJ Penn is NOT the number one LW until he too actually beats someone in the top 10.
> Otherwise those are pretty good.


The Rothwell thing is what really bugged me, and even though he is one of my favorite fighters BJ isn't the #1 LW yet


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Legend said:


> The Rothwell thing is what really bugged me, and even though he is one of my favorite fighters BJ isn't the #1 LW yet


Yup, heres the dilemma with many of the the weight divisions today. You get guys who havn't fought at all, or havn't fought for years in the weight class become contenders or champions based solely on their name.

Like BJ did nothing at LW to get the crown after dropping back after 3-4 years and now he has to be considered #1? Same with Sherk, theyre both in the same boat.

Then thats when the debate about what you base the rankings come into play, is it based on their skill, or accomplishment?


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Then thats when the debate about what you base the rankings come into play, is it based on their skill, or accomplishment?


It's about Takanori Gomi being #1. *^^*


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

HW rankings are shit. Nog above Fedor? Fedor has stolen candy from that baby 2 and 1/2 times. Funny and simply pathetic. Crocop isnt in top 10? Kongo in the top 10?

I feel ashamed, i hope everyone skips the HW rankings. I think sherdog has better rankings for that division for God's sakes. The other seems decent.

Edit: Wamma rankings have the right idea. Other than Rothwell imo.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> HW rankings are shit. Nog above Fedor? Fedor has stolen candy from that baby 2 and 1/2 times. Funny and simply pathetic. Crocop isnt in top 10? Kongo in the top 10?
> 
> I feel ashamed, i hope everyone skips the HW rankings. I think sherdog has better rankings for that division for God's sakes. The other seems decent.
> 
> Edit: Wamma rankings have the right idea. Other than Rothwell imo.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> HW rankings are shit. Nog above Fedor? Fedor has stolen candy from that baby 2 and 1/2 times. Funny and simply pathetic. Crocop isnt in top 10? Kongo in the top 10?
> 
> I feel ashamed, i hope everyone skips the HW rankings. I think sherdog has better rankings for that division for God's sakes. The other seems decent.
> 
> Edit: Wamma rankings have the right idea. Other than Rothwell imo.


i actually agree with you


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> HW rankings are shit. Nog above Fedor? Fedor has stolen candy from that baby 2 and 1/2 times. Funny and simply pathetic. Crocop isnt in top 10? Kongo in the top 10?
> 
> I feel ashamed, i hope everyone skips the HW rankings. I think sherdog has better rankings for that division for God's sakes. The other seems decent.
> 
> Edit: Wamma rankings have the right idea. Other than Rothwell imo.


There are logical arguments for everything you just bitched about. Fedor hasn't fought anyone worth sniffing at for 5 years, whereas Nog has continually fought the best his entire career and keeps on winning.

Cro Cop not in the Top 10? Boohoo, why should he be? Because he's had his soul stolen twice recently and tucked his tail between his legs as he ran off to another organization to get some wins under his belt (aka fight cans)?


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Z-man-mma-fan
> HW rankings are shit. Nog above Fedor? Fedor has stolen candy from that baby 2 and 1/2 times. Funny and simply pathetic. Crocop isnt in top 10? Kongo in the top 10?
> 
> I feel ashamed, i hope everyone skips the HW rankings. I think sherdog has better rankings for that division for God's sakes. The other seems decent.
> ...


i have to agree with you there:thumbsup:


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Guys I want to congratulate you again on making the best rankings on the internet, you are even better then MMA writers check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO that hw ranking looks pretty good.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> HW rankings are shit. Nog above Fedor? Fedor has stolen candy from that baby 2 and 1/2 times. Funny and simply pathetic. Crocop isnt in top 10? Kongo in the top 10?
> 
> I feel ashamed, i hope everyone skips the HW rankings. I think sherdog has better rankings for that division for God's sakes. The other seems decent.
> 
> Edit: Wamma rankings have the right idea. Other than Rothwell imo.


There are rankings submitted from about 25 pretty knowledgeable MMA enthusiasts that are combined to form those rankings. There were plenty of voters who agreed with you and plenty who didn't. These rankings are an average and thus the most accurate that can be had. Now if you want to become a member here and get your rankings thrown in the pot that would be excellent. The more people who submit the rankings the more accurate they are.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> HW rankings are shit. Nog above Fedor? Fedor has stolen candy from that baby 2 and 1/2 times. Funny and simply pathetic. Crocop isnt in top 10? Kongo in the top 10?
> 
> I feel ashamed, i hope everyone skips the HW rankings. I think sherdog has better rankings for that division for God's sakes. The other seems decent.
> 
> Edit: Wamma rankings have the right idea. Other than Rothwell imo.


Why shouldn't Kongo be in the top 10?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

chilo said:


> IMO that hw ranking looks pretty good.


I already said I overreacted but how is Cro Cop and Rothwell top ten heavyweighs? With a win over a top guy Cro Cop can easily get back in though.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just wanna know how in the bloody Hell Bisping received a vote(s) at 185...He hasn't fought at 185 yet and he's being voted for. Is that just EXTREME bias? Not a big deal. Other than that, I like these rankings a lot. Very fair.


----------

